

Ask HN: Learning Design - FameofLight

Hi,<p>After seeing a lots of good thing about Ruby on Rails here , I started learning it. I am pretty much satisfied with my journey till now.<p>But my site sucks like hell , they have really no good design and no appeal to potential user ( even to me ) .<p>I would like to ask you where can I start learning and implementing simple but neat design.<p>I think there are so noobs out there who would like have this question.<p>Hacker News is best place to ask this question as I think.<p>Regards,
Hemant Verma
======
charliepark
Paul Stamatiou recently wrote a really good "intro to design for developers"
here: <http://paulstamatiou.com/startup-web-design-ux-crash-course>

